# Solved: Word indentation short cuts - Tab & Shift Tab do not work



## kmalik (Apr 11, 2006)

Perhaps too trivial a question for this group, but I could use the help...

Word allows you to use tab to increase and shift tab to decrease the level of indentation in a list/outline list. It used to work just fine, and has all of a sudden stopped working. The machine and software is the same and I did not knowingly change anything. I have looked through the options and have also looked for help without success.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

You could try the Detect and Repair option from the Help menu in Word. You may need to place your Office CD in the drive also.


----------



## MakoShark (Jul 5, 2007)

[I'm assuming you have toolbars, so pre Office 2007?]

While you're figuring out how to fix this, I would suggest going into View/Outline. This gives you a symbol for each heading.

Turn on your Outlining toolbar (possibly turns on automatically).

Click the heading symbool to select the heading.

Use the Promote and Demote buttons on the toolbar to amend things.


----------



## kmalik (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried MakoShark's suggestion. I started a new document and turned the Outline view on. In this document, the tab and shift tabs work as expected. However, I start another new document and try the same thing on a list, tab just inserts a tab, as opposed to changing the item/list level.

Does that help with the diagnosis? I am hoping it is a case of some setting/option I have inadvertently changed rather than something needing repair...

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MakoShark (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry, can't help any further, this is beyond my experience. Will keep looking for a solution though.


----------



## kmalik (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you so much. It is obviously a problem with a clear work around - but the short-cut is not working. The problem is that the help system does not list the actions (tab/alt-tab for indentation) in the list of short cuts. If anyone has a suggestion of how else they might be referred to in help, I can search for a resolution myself.


----------



## MakoShark (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe try typing in Keyboard Shortcuts in Help and then go to Working with Documents and Web Pages, then to Outline view.


----------



## manekineko (Oct 9, 2007)

I had the same problem and happened across this before I figured out the solution myself.

Tools->AutoCorrect Options ->Autoformat as you Type tab -> 
Make sure that Set left- and first-indent with tabs and backspaces is checked.


----------



## kmalik (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent! This was exactly the problem - and your suggestion fixed it. Thank you very much!


----------

